

Data.gov is open source - ahi
http://www.data.gov/opengovplatform

======
luigi
It should be noted that the software running Data.gov itself has not been made
open source. This is a project of the American and Indian governments to
produce an open-source version of Data.gov to be shared with other
governments.

Here's an open-source government data catalog originally made for the City of
Philadelphia, built on Django:

<http://civiccommons.org/apps/open-data-catalog>

~~~
abdcfe
Forgive me but I don't understand.

If the data is available for download (preferably via ftp) what needs to be
"open source"?

Personally I do not care what software they use to run the site so long as the
data is available for download in a open format like CSV. Compare this with
offering the data in little bits via some silly JSON API or offering it in
some format that requires some addtional closed source software to process.

To me, the data is what is important. What software they choose to use is not
important, as long as the data is easily accesible (ftp is my preference).
What's important is that I can use whatever software I want to process the
data.

------
simonbrown
OGPL seems like a confusing acronym for an open source platform.

It is licensed under GPL, though (inherited from Drupal):

[https://github.com/opengovplatform/opengovplatform/blob/mast...](https://github.com/opengovplatform/opengovplatform/blob/master/ogpl/webapp/core/COPYRIGHT.txt)

------
lince
I think that having a list of open data country sources could be interesting.

At the moment we have:

\- USA

data.gov [linked by ahi]

\- City of Philadelphia

<http://opendataphilly.org/> [linked by luigi]

\- Spain

<https://datospublicos.jottit.com/> [spanish link, sources not very parsing
friendly]

Which else do you know?

~~~
lince
I found two catalogs with a lot of links

\- Wiki of Open Data Day: <http://www.opendataday.org/wiki/Data>

\- Comunity section of data.gov: <http://www.data.gov/community>

------
oscilloscope
The open source product is the Open Government Platform:

<http://www.opengovplatform.org/>

Another solution is CKAN, maintained by the Open Knowledge Foundation, which
actually does run data.gov.uk

<http://ckan.org/>

<http://data.gov.uk/project#q6>

------
tmcw
Cool, uses a few modules by my company, Development Seed.

------
jpxxx
I typed in "Who is on Obama's kill list?" but it just took me to the What's
New? page. Meh.

------
ryancarson
I'm really excited about the possibilities of this. The exact implementation
might have it's various flaws but it's an exciting move in the right
direction.

------
intended
The NIC? Aren't they pretty reviled as the IT arm of the Indian Govt?

------
danso
It's been awhile since I've read through Drupal projects...but how much of
this is usuable, extendable modules and how much of it is "Create a database
and run the Drupal init script on it"?

<https://github.com/opengovplatform/opengovplatform>

~~~
nowarninglabel
Well
[https://github.com/opengovplatform/opengovplatform/tree/mast...](https://github.com/opengovplatform/opengovplatform/tree/master/ogpl/webapp/sites/all/modules/custom)
is their custom code that should be portable as should much of the features
[https://github.com/opengovplatform/opengovplatform/tree/mast...](https://github.com/opengovplatform/opengovplatform/tree/master/ogpl/webapp/sites/all/modules/ogpl_features)

------
fmitchell0
yikes, and it's Drupal 6.

~~~
tmcw
What, instead of 7? Have you used 7?

/if you mean 'yikes, it's Drupal at all', yes.

